# jake's muffler



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG...that is too funny. Nothing will make him let go of that chicken....haha


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is hilarious! How is that boy going to scare away burglar's with a bikini clad chicken in his mouth? Plus he is just to dog gone handsome to scare anyone away.:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is hysterical. How adorable is that. Too much excitement between the bikini chicken and barking that he wants to do both at the same time. Very cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so funny. He wont be to scary with the bikini chicken sticking out of his mouth, but he sure will make them laugh.


----------



## Chase'sMom (Jul 31, 2007)

Jake is a multi-tasker. He can hold his chicken and ward off all the bad guys at the same time. Super Golden! Woohoo!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that was funny.

Hooch


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, I peed in my pants!!! that's great! 'dont let go of the chicken....'


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That's funny....can you imagine the look on people's faces if they are walking by your house, they hear him barking , so they look over and see him barking with the chicken in his mouth!!! Is that his favorite toy? I have one of those but it's on top of the frig because it makes the puppy bark like crazy...just by looking at it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That was to funny......


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

great video of Jake the muffler
Jake is handsome and a hoot!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that's great.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Loved it! It's the Great protector-Chicken Dog!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Now that was funny!!!!!


----------

